# "Liberation": An Action-Packed, Dystopian Short Film



## Buck The System (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey guys! I'm a gun nut, an every-day-no-days-off open and concealed carrier, a libertarian, and a prepper from Southern Oregon. I'm also an aspiring film director.

I'm here to share my most recent short film with you guys. It's called _Liberation_, and it tells the story of a young man who faces a crisis of conscience after his brother runs into some trouble in a dystopian near future. I don't want to say too much beyond that lest I ruin all the twists! It's about 18 minute long and VERY action packed, so I think you'll find it well worth 18 minutes of your time!

If you like the film, please share it with your friends and family and anywhere else on the internet where you think that it might be appreciated! I want to pursue a career in the film industry so that I can make films that both entertain and enlighten people. The more views and attention my short films get, the more likely it will be that I can get some feature films off the ground and REALLY start taking the fight for freedom to Hollywood!

I hope you enjoy the film! Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Buck The System (Sep 3, 2013)

DrHenley said:


> Should play well in Hollywood. They love anything anti-Christian.


Did you watch the film, DrHenley, or did you just read the video's description? If you started to watch it, you can't have made it very far into it if you think that it's anti-Christian. I'm a Christian, as is the majority of the cast and crew, and this was made for a Christian film festival. Half of it was even shot in my church with the help of a lot of people who attend the church the blessing of my pastor, who loved the script and even let me show it to the congregation a few weeks ago. It's literally just about as far away from being anti-Christian as it gets. Anti America-worshipping neo-con, yes. Anti-Christian, hell no. The title liberation even has very spiritual undertones.

Give the film a shot. You'll probably like it.


----------



## NotableDeath (Mar 21, 2013)

Gotta say i actually liked it, and honestly I wouldn't put it past America for ending up like that in the near future. Very good film there Buck.


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

I enjoyed it. Hopefully, that is some far-fetched, no way in hell it ever happens in this country movie.

DrHenley...watch the whole thing. It's more of a look at the dangers of mixing church and state. If you watched the whole thing, you'd be very hard-pressed to think it was anti-Christian.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice film, it was almost like a modern day mini-biopic of the bounty hunter Paul who was on the payroll of the snooty priests and Romans, he rounded up early christians for trial and punishment 2000 years ago, but then saw the light and became a christian himself and ended up being executed by his former masters.
The only jarring bits in the film for me are when one of the inmates spat at a guard through the wire fence at 9:58 (a christian would never do that), and when the truck driver braked instead of crashing through the flimsy wire fence at 14:00 (Rambo or Arnie wouldn't have braked!).
Another thing- i'd have liked to have seen lots of explosions during the getaway from grenades and rocket launchers etc for dramatic effect, I love the sight of fireballs in the morning..


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Bravo BTS!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Loved the suppressed P90, But why didn't he just drive through the gate did he really think that chain link fence would have stopped that dump truck.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Excellent direction! Good story line. I enjoyed it. And thank you!

Shame you didn't have a hand in the making of "The Road". Sooooooo many things you could teach that director!


----------



## Buck The System (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the positive responses, guys! I'll address a couple points brought up here.

One of the biggest complaints I get from people is that we didn't bust through the gate at the end. There's a lot of reasons for that, but the biggest is simply that when we got to the location to start filming, we realized that the gate only opened one way. And for various reasons it wouldn't have worked to film from the other side of the fence. Originally the chase was a lot longer and more involved, feature explosions and several other military vehicles getting taken out and the dump truck crashing through the fence. But the competition we made this film for had a 10 minute time limit... And as you can see from the jam-packed 15-minute run time, the film was already a lot longer than it needed to be and we had to cut a lot. So I hacked that sequence down before it was ever shot. And since we could practically bust through the gate anyway, I changed the sequence to having Saul just stop and block the gate. This shortened the sequence a lot, otherwise a whole series of things would need to happen for the truck to stop. The logic behind the decision is that Saul is already seriously wounded, so instead of bursting through the gate and keeping the chase going on for God knows how long, he blocks the gate and hops out to buy the fugitives some time so that they can get through the fence and stand a chance of getting far enough off the roadways that they won't get caught.

It's not perfect, but we were on an insanely tight time schedule. Also, keep in mind that I spent less than $800 on the entire production. There wasn't a whole lot else that I could do. But I agree, it would have been sweet if we crashed through the fence!



Lucky Jim said:


> Nice film, it was almost like a modern day mini-biopic of the bounty hunter Paul who was on the payroll of the snooty priests and Romans, he rounded up early christians for trial and punishment 2000 years ago, but then saw the light and became a christian himself and ended up being executed by his former masters.


Exactly, Jim. Did you catch that the main military police officer character's name was Saul? And that his brother's name was Stephen?



> The only jarring bits in the film for me are when one of the inmates spat at a guard through the wire fence at 9:58 (a christian would never do that)


That was actually my cameo... I was the guy spitting through the fence. That's the only scene in the film where I wasn't operating the camera myself.

Anyway, I don't necessarily agree that that's something a Christian would never do. I'm a Christian, and I'd do that. Well, maybe not THAT, but I'd definitely try to lead a prisoner uprising. But that's actually aside the point, because most of the people getting rounded up into the prison camp in this movie are NOT Christians. Actually kind of the opposite. Part of the point of the film is that modern American Christians turn a blind eye to the government's injustices against anyone they deem "undesirable." The people in the prison camps are mostly immigrants, drug users, homosexuals, people who practice a religion OTHER than Christianity, etc. The only people the government persecutes in the film who are blatantly Christians are the Pastor Stephen and the couple from his church who get executed at the beginning. And they're not persecuted for being Christians, they're persecuted BY OTHER "CHRISTIANS" for speaking out against the regime and harboring fugitives.

You need to look at the film as a sort of Spanish Inquisition meets the Holocaust set in the near future. It's not actually about Christians being persecuted. It's about "Christians" who worship the state - not God - persecuting people. Only a small remnant of Christianity actually opposes them and keeps the faith.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Buck The System said:


> [re spitting at guard]...I don't necessarily agree that that's something a Christian would never do. I'm a Christian, and I'd do that...


When I was serving 3 months in jail on a trumped-up vigilante rap I never had the slightest urge to spit at the guards, in fact I was on good terms with them all.
PS- Doolittle Raider Jake de Shazer was the same, he found God while in a Jap prison and got on great with his guards...


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

I really enjoyed it! 

It reminded me of some of the scenes from Left Behind (the books). Fit right into my mental picture of what those scenes would have been like. 

Well done sir.


----------

